# Please help no usb connection but have s-off



## bestbartow (Dec 29, 2011)

I have some kind of issue with my usb connection to any kind of computer but it will charge fine. My question is how can i re-root the phone with no usb computer support. I have full access to the sdcard via a ftp cient but need it back to normal. Its like it basically rebooted and lost is root. I currently have s-off and looking for someone that can lead me to root access again basically via the sdcard.

Thanks,


----------



## 1gridlok2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Also wanted to Know this, my incredible 2 has usb issues.


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried to access it through recovery? Mounts and Storage > Mount SDcard > Enable USB

Also try restarting the computer, when you plug the device in does the computer show installing driver? Have you installed the HTC drivers? If yes to drivers, check your device manager after your connected and see if you have any issues with any device.

Could also try adb, make sure debugging is enabled, connect phone, run adb devices see if even adb detects it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If the problem really is that USB won't work and isn't, as the guy above said, a problem with your PC or your ROM (even though its stock), you can stick an RUU with a rooted ROM and custom recovery on your SD card and flash from hboot.


----------



## 1gridlok2 (Dec 18, 2011)

The USB part broke on the phone, got the inductive charger now just need for tether to work. in order to do that I need to root.I thought you needed s off to root.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

If you already have s-off you should be able to download everything else you need right to your phone just using your data connection. I.e. superuser and recovery and what not........I think.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

1gridlok2 said:


> I thought you needed s off to root.


You said you do have s-off. If you don't, and you bought your phone from VZW, stop now, take it to them, explain that it no longer works, and get a replacement.


----------



## bestbartow (Dec 29, 2011)

I got my phone working without a usb connection via a ftp client working for now. Thanks for all the help.


----------

